# Meisha Merlin



## Finnien (Sep 6, 2006)

At WorldCon a week and a half ago I had the honor of meeting some of the folks associated with Meisha Merlin, the publishing company.  We were discussing things like the Virginia Edition, the complete works of Robert Heinlein that they're releasing in limited edition high-quality leatherbound volumes.  We were also talking about Sharon Lee and Steve Miller, two of our favorite authors who write the Liaden books.

Long story short, my brother was griping that he was trying to find a copy of Partners of Necessity, the Liaden omnibus that contains the first three novels, which is temporarily between print runs.  It's going to be returned to print shortly, but is currently unavailable, and he had given out his copy and went to buy a new one, and couldn't find it.

Yesterday, when he received his new volume of the Virginia Edition in the mail (he gets one every few months) there was a free copy of Partners of Necessity that someone at Meisha Merlin had found lying around, and had included it with his novel free of charge, just to be nice since he hadn't been able to find it lately.

Now that is a company that is good to its customers.  Not only did they remember his name, and the book that he was looking for, but went to the trouble of packaging it up with his next order and sending it out within a week.

So yeah, new favorite publisher, no question. =)


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Sep 6, 2006)

I heartily agree with you Finnien:  Meisha Merlin not only publish good books, but they are good people.  I talked to Stephen Pagel at the WorldCon in San Francisco and felt right at home.  (Dog enthusiasts, take note.  Meisha and Merlin are the names of the publishers' dogs.)

Some of the earlier Meisha Merlin publications need more careful copyediting to get rid of typos and other tiny glitches, but the books are consistently interesting and entertaining.

And I can't rave enough about Sharon Lee and Steve Miller's Liaden books!  (Swooning now . . . )


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 7, 2006)

One of our members here, Laura Underwood, recently had a book published by Meisha Merlin.  In fact, it's the same one she's offering in the book competition.

It seems like they've gone from being small and relatively obscure to an emerging house with wide distribution in an amazingly short time.


----------



## Finnien (Sep 7, 2006)

Teresa Edgerton said:
			
		

> One of our members here, Laura Underwood, recently had a book published by Meisha Merlin.  In fact, it's the same one she's offering in the book competition.
> 
> It seems like they've gone from being small and relatively obscure to an emerging house with wide distribution in an amazingly short time.



Hah, her book is sitting in my car, the preferred spot for my next-to-read book.   It was one of the books that had the cover art on a poster at the Meisha Merlin party, and so I asked Steve about it.  He said I should give it a shot.  

This month my reading list has been almost entirely Meisha Merlin... first I read two sci-fi comedies by Selina Rosen, now I'm reading the Applied/Advanced Mythology by Jody Lynn Nyle, then I plan to read Dragon's Tongue.


----------

